# How To Remove Engine Lacquer



## rpsmith79 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how to remove engine lacquer, the previous owner of my car has covered everything under the bonnet in lacquer, and now its all starting to flake off and look a mess


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Tried paint stripper?
Obviously not on every surface if the guy went mad tho.


----------



## rpsmith79 (Jan 15, 2009)

Its all over everything, metal work, plastics and paintwork

I assume paint stripper is only suitable for bare metal, intake manifold etc


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

rpsmith79 said:


> Its all over everything, metal work, plastics and paintwork
> 
> I assume paint stripper is only suitable for bare metal, intake manifold etc


Yup. 
Frost sell this:
http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail....6ml) &catID=&frostCat=&frostSubCat=&subCatID=
which as it suggests using a plastic kiddie pool for large parts I'm guessing will be ok on most things in engine bay which will be fuel resistant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

panel wipe, white spirit, brake clean - they all work to a degree, good luck, its going to be very hard work


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been using Surfex HD, will need to be used twice in my case but works amazingly well.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

how about dry ice blasting? should work quite well...


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

do you have any pictures?


----------

